# Who is the strongest non-steroid user here?



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Who is the strongest non-steroid user here?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Me (not really) What lifts do you mean?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

JW


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

this thread needs proof otherwise it is as much use as a d*ck in a bucket


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Everybody on UK-M is natural


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Me (not really) What lifts do you mean?


Lets go with the basic three.

Deads, Squats and Bench.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

davetherave said:


> this thread needs proof otherwise it is as much use as a d*ck in a bucket


If all threads needed proof im sure half the people here would have to drop the amount they say they are lifting anyway.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

zeus87529 said:


> JW


concur

drugs are for mugs


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ok fair point, i will back out of this thread now

if we have a weakest person on here give us a shout and i'll return


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Mak or fivos I reckon.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

No idea. My pathetic 3 are

Bench 130 x1

Squat 160 x1

Dead 200 x1

Cue Darren to come in and p1ss all over that.

Not sure if thats any good.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

jw007 said:


> concur
> 
> drugs are for mugs


Mugs are for tea, and teas not for me!

Haha


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

1RM on deads is 245kg.

Not done 1RM on bench or squats, but I can do 175kg on squats for reps, and 102.5 on bench for reps (dodgy shoulder, getting better - that weight feels light now). Not touching the hard stuff for a few weeks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Erm, a bit of an odd thread.

I am far from natural but when i was natural i did.

130kg bench raw

240kg squat in knee wraps

300kg deadlift

I was 90kg and had just turned 19.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Con said:
 

> Erm, a bit of an odd thread.
> 
> I am far from natural but when i was natural i did.
> 
> ...


That deadlift will certainly take some beating!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Bulldozer said:


> That deadlift will certainly take some beating!!


 Finding some one with closer dimesions to a gorilla than me would take some beating:lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Fivos is the strongest drug free lifter I think. JW is the strongest natty though. 

I have a 230 Equipped Squat, 145 Equipped bench, and a 220 Raw DL (240kg Reverse Band DL)


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Con said:


> Finding some one with closer dimesions to a gorilla than me would take some beating:lol:


Yeah , those long arms are cheating!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Bump for Fivos!

Be interested to see what numbers he is putting up


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah prob fivos. ben france deadlifts 300 i think too but he doesnt post here.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

220kg squat for 2 no straps but a spotter

140 bp for 3 spotted - untouched

D/l i can only do partials from 6ins off floor coz of my gimpy broken back op. gotta be careful with lower back but can do 260 x2 with straps

Calf raise 300k for reps


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

kelly.km said:


> 220kg squat for 2 no straps but a spotter
> 
> 140 bp for 3 spotted - untouched
> 
> ...


Oh and before you start giving me sh1t you mofos im not a strong man, infact far from it so dont go all technical on my Ass!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

my PBs arent too good

140k bp

160k squat

0k deadlift - one day i will start


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> 0k deadlift - one day i will start


 And that will be the day you will have a back thats impressive!

Good benching FYI:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Con said:


> And that will be the day you will have a back thats impressive!
> 
> Good benching FYI:thumbup1:


ya i know its my weakest part. ive tried deadlifts before but just cant get the technique down at all. its not like bench or squat which is quite simple. also doesnt help im tall :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> ya i know its my weakest part. ive tried deadlifts before but just cant get the technique down at all. its not like bench or squat which is quite simple. also doesnt help im tall :whistling:


 Well being tall doesnt hurt the worlds best deadlifters ie Andy Bolton and numerous massive finnish guys.

Form is hard but trust me it will be worth it once you learn it, nothing will make you look and be more powerfull than getting good at heavy pulls.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i do partial deadlifts when i do shrugs to get the bar up does that count 

i will get round to starting doing them regularly though i just need someone to show me how to do it properly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

now you cant say i am not nice to you lol


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Look on youtube for..

Mark Rippetoe deadlift anatomy/ instruction video's

They arent as good as first hand experience , but it may help mate.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> ya i know its my weakest part. ive tried deadlifts before but just cant get the technique down at all. its not like bench or squat which is quite simple. *also doesnt help im tall* :whistling:





Con said:


> *Well being tall* doesnt hurt the worlds best deadlifters ie Andy Bolton and numerous massive finnish guys.
> 
> Form is hard but trust me it will be worth it once you learn it, nothing will make you look and be more powerfull than getting good at heavy pulls.


GRRR I'M TALL! NOT YOU! :cursing:

:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Tall said:


> GRRR I'M TALL! NOT YOU! :cursing:
> 
> :thumb:


how tall is tall


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Some good lifts here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> how tall is tall


 6ft6 if i remember correctly.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Con said:


> 6ft6 if i remember correctly.


ok take back the tall deadlift comment then:laugh:

whats your raw deadlift tall no straps?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> how tall is tall


About 6' 7" I believe. And being tall is no excuse for poor deadlifting, he does it; I do it and I'm just under 6' 2".


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> ok take back the tall deadlift comment then:laugh:
> 
> whats your raw deadlift tall no straps?


220kg. I swear I just said that though


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sorry lol. nice d/l 

alll this talking of deadlifts makes me wana start now


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> sorry lol. nice d/l
> 
> alll this talking of deadlifts makes me wana start now


have i missed somthing why dont you do deads mate ???


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> sorry lol. nice d/l
> 
> alll this talking of deadlifts makes me wana start now


I'd be more interested to know why you've not done them before???!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

because im fat and lazy 

just never got into them really, everytime ive tried its never felt comfortable


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

welsh_ryan said:


> have i missed somthing why dont you do deads mate ???


 Deadlifts are a whole lot more like hard work than what Don is into:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> because im fat and lazy
> 
> just never got into them really, everytime ive tried its never felt comfortable


Then you're doing them wrong. I think it's the best lift, there's nothing quite like it.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Con said:


> Erm, a bit of an odd thread.
> 
> I am far from natural but when i was natural i did.
> 
> ...


Dead was good for natural.

I done 8 weeks on gear and found the only gain was that I only ached for 2 days not 4.

I come off and got stronger weird.

Need to experiment more I think.

You got some good weight on squats and deads for 19 thoe.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Deadlifts are fantastic there make you want to train.

on another note my mate just started training with me before christmas and just pumped out 190kg squat for 6 reps.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just to agree with Tall and DMCC, I'm 6ft 3 - 4ins and have no probs, although only 200kg raw. The only problem I had was flexibility in my hamstrings, but that came quickly. If you start deads your lifts will fly.

I deadlifted for the first time in October for 100kg had about a month off in that time as well. Don't think it's a coincidence that I have made my biggest gains since then as well.


----------



## the bulldog (Oct 30, 2008)

con was a world class deadlifter and could have gone a long way in his lifting but decieded to go to hill billy country and put on small shorts and get chased around by large men (or maybe small nubile girls the basterd)hope he returns to lifting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

the bulldog said:


> con was a world class deadlifter and could have gone a long way in his lifting but decieded to go to hill billy country and put on small shorts and get chased around by large men (or maybe small nubile girls the basterd)hope he returns to lifting.


 PMSL:laugh:

And bulldogs real life name would be????


----------



## the bulldog (Oct 30, 2008)

it is i changed by dead pol lol lost this sight for a bit,havent seen you on the dark sight for a while,hows things with you cant have much longer in college


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

the bulldog said:


> it is i changed by dead pol lol lost this sight for a bit,havent seen you on the dark sight for a while,hows things with you cant have much longer in college


 :laugh: Cant say i have understood a lot of your post mate

College is going well got 2 years left.....it does look like i will back in the EU over the summer which will be nice.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

The lad I train with on a night has only been back training 2 month and he is squating 180kg for 8.


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Drug free and before the surgery my best lifts were bench 167.5k, deads 225k and squat 210k all at 22olbs bodyweight.Anyway my lifts are a long way of those at the moment so i spose those lifts dont really matter anymore.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

At 61.5kg I lifted 107.5kg for 6 reps on squats, and 107.5kg for 7 reps on deads, although my bench wasnt as gd managed 60kg for 7 reps, I also legpressed 280kg for 6 reps...


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

BP - 170kg - 1rep (reckon I could have pushed more but I tried 160kg before that)

Squat - Never done 1RM so wouldnt know

DL - Far as I can remember it was around the 220kg but has been some time.

-Matt


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Fk me how many times do i have to post this,

Squat 200k for reps

Bp is now 140k reps

dl is 260k x2

@88kgs Mofo's


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Ive just wrote a bastard reply to this topic!!! arrrr

Anyway, Tall doesnt mean bad deadlifter. <<< thats me with 225kg after a year or so. no straps, wraps, belts. Just chalk. and im just under 6'4"

300kg before the years out?? maybe.

Bench and squat are woeful though, 120&160ish so count me out the running.


----------



## Otori (Apr 10, 2008)

Natty for life, best lift so far weighing in at about 105kg at 6,3´ are:

squat 270kg - belt only

Bench 170kg, wristwraps

deadlift 300kg no equipment at all


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

otori do you compete in powerlifting?


----------



## Otori (Apr 10, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> otori do you compete in powerlifting?


Not for the moment. Life has a tendency of getting in the way for me at the moment. Aiming for competition within the next year though. Gotta get used to the PL equipment first sinde I have never used any.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

well your lists are very good. should look into it. you would do very well in the BDFPA


----------



## Otori (Apr 10, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> well your lists are very good. should look into it. you would do very well in the BDFPA


Perhaps I would, I will certinally look in to it. Seeing that the equiped record in the 110kg klass is 900kg I might have a fair chance of actually placing :tongue:

Going for a raw total of 800kg right now, who knows how much that transfers into a equipped total? A well, much to do before I can compete for the moment but next year I will be ready to step up on the platform.. I hope..


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Otori said:


> Going for a raw total of 800kg right now, who knows how much that transfers into a equipped total?


 Perhaps 1100kg but then again it may even hinder you especially at first.

Equipment is a lot more tricky than people realise.

Your a strong guy fair play:thumbup1:


----------



## Otori (Apr 10, 2008)

Con said:


> Perhaps 1100kg but then again it may even hinder you especially at first.
> 
> Equipment is a lot more tricky than people realise.
> 
> Your a strong guy fair play:thumbup1:


Jebus man, 1100kg? I assume that´s with the double layer, latest high tech fabric sort of stuff.. with 3m knee wraps and all. I mean, getting 300kg out of the equpipment is no small feat and I would say almost impossible with single ply stuff (think IPF aproved). Ah well, we shall see. I would be quite happy if I could get a total of 100kg out of IPF aproved equipment.


----------



## delsteveo1 (Mar 4, 2009)

im natural ,dont know my exact 1 rep maxes but have at 90ish kgs

done squats with 280kg knee wraps,deadlifts below knee with 310kg,deadlifts from floor 265kgto 270 comfortable,125kg push presses,80kg strict curls,


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Sorry lads only just saw this thread.. ok the thing is if we are talking everyday strength, i.e go to the gym and see what you could lift then thats different..but if we are talking all time best

DL 295kg

Squat 260kg

Bench 170kg

All at a bodyweight of around 85kg

Although i havent lifted those sort of wieghts for around 5 months.

Fivos


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

my pb's are at 60kg body weight and not one rep max dl 101kg x5 bench 100kgx2 120kg x6 this was a month ago.. i think i could now get about 120-130kg on bench 1rm 160-170kg squat 1rm and mayb 140kg deadlift


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

300kg deadlift at 90kg.. thats quality right there Con!


----------

